# My Top 5 Tips For Gaining Muscle! What are yours?



## cjstt (Jul 26, 2012)

E4: Top 5 Muscle Building Secrets - YouTube


What would you include in yours?

These are for natural beginners...but im also interested to find out what people would suggest as the top 5 for advanced trainees, and guys on steroids??

Cheers!

CJ


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 26, 2012)

eat, sleep and train like you mean it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2012)

cjstt said:


> These are for natural beginners...but im also interested to find out what people would suggest as the top 5 for advanced trainees, and guys on steroids??




Whether you're natural or on gear makes absolutely no difference in the world, big lifts build big muscles.  Heavy compound movements, plenty of protein, plenty of rest, repeat.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 26, 2012)

5 days a week on or off the gear 
Not a single fuck given


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 4, 2012)

Huge proteins,Proper technique,proper diet,amino acid=huge muscles!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2012)

haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2012)

Huge Proteins!


----------



## alexinchains (Aug 5, 2012)

Disagree. I don't use steroids but I lift 7 days a week for about an hour and a half with high intensity. I see significant muscle growth and my energy levels are fine. If you're diet is adequate and you sleep enough and especially if you supplement (which I do) then there's no such thing as overtraining. 


cjstt said:


> E4: Top 5 Muscle Building Secrets - YouTube
> 
> 
> What would you include in yours?
> ...


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 13, 2012)

Eat good diet, sleep well, feel free take exercise and train as  you mean it


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 27, 2013)

alexinchains said:


> Disagree. I don't use steroids but I lift 7 days a week for about an hour and a half with high intensity. I see significant muscle growth and my energy levels are fine. If you're diet is adequate and you sleep enough and especially if you supplement (which I do) then there's no such thing as overtraining.



From the mouth of babes...


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! No such thing as overtraining eh? Have fun convincing your CNS that!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm assuming "Gaining muscle" mean hypertrophy so:
1) Time under tension workouts - no need to lift heavy, just heavy enough to keep rep ranges in the hypertrophy range 8 to 10 reps for 3 to 5 sets. Explosive positives with controlled negative movements.
2) Time your nutrient intake around workouts with proper ratio's on carb's, proteins, & fats when insulin sensitivity is highest.
3) Eat meals on off days that reduce insulin resistance and promote insulin sensitivity on training days.
4) Sleep - get plenty of rest
5) Hydration & Nutrition - get enough micro nutrients in through the foods you eat and supplementation, get enough fiber, drink plenty of water, and keep a positive nitrogen balance by eating enough protein from a wide variety of sources.
6) Sugar, alcohol, & processed foods - these are death to gains, stay away from them.


----------



## bjg (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^^ agree with most of what power master said 
As far as the above posts i disagree with many of them :
-i do not agree that huge amount of protein is good, just the right amount is good , more protein is bad for you, a bit less is better.
-steroids are a waste of time and short lived results because sooner or later you will pay the price.
-good rest is important but some people need less rest than others, you just have to listen to your body.
- Lifting technique and excellent form are far more productive than just adding weight
- slow movements especially on negatives, positives can be sometimes slow sometimes fast.
- high reps in the range of 8-20 depending on muscle groups and each person
- variation.
- and most of it some brains behind each workout.
- healthy balanced diet.
AND don't be fooled when i say train with good form and lighter weight ..it is much more difficult than training with heavy weights and cheating techniques.


----------



## ReadyFW (Mar 28, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> I'm assuming "Gaining muscle" mean hypertrophy so:
> 1) Time under tension workouts - no need to lift heavy, just heavy enough to keep rep ranges in the hypertrophy range 8 to 10 reps for 3 to 5 sets. Explosive positives with controlled negative movements.
> 2) Time your nutrient intake around workouts with proper ratio's on carb's, proteins, & fats when insulin sensitivity is highest.
> 3) Eat meals on off days that reduce insulin resistance and promote insulin sensitivity on training days.
> ...



100% agree with this


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 29, 2013)

I really hope you are trolling with that comment.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 11, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> I'm assuming "Gaining muscle" mean hypertrophy so:
> 1) Time under tension workouts - no need to lift heavy, just heavy enough to keep rep ranges in the hypertrophy range 8 to 10 reps for 3 to 5 sets. Explosive positives with controlled negative movements.
> 2) Time your nutrient intake around workouts with proper ratio's on carb's, proteins, & fats when insulin sensitivity is highest.
> 3) Eat meals on off days that reduce insulin resistance and promote insulin sensitivity on training days.
> ...



HIT workouts are not understood yet and I 100% agree with you. As for protein a gram pr. body weight will be enough I think. The key is to eat it slowly all day long. Small meals and drink protein water all day. I use about 100gr. of protein and take a drink or two all through the day. Aminos vitamins are a good study and I use a lot of them. I wrote a 101 HIT blog to help beginners understand it @ HOW TO BODY BUILD FOR REAL | Health


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 11, 2013)

rwm088 said:


> I really hope you are trolling with that comment.



How so?


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 11, 2013)

bjg said:


> ^^^^ agree with most of what power master said
> As far as the above posts i disagree with many of them :
> -i do not agree that huge amount of protein is good, just the right amount is good , more protein is bad for you, a bit less is better.
> -steroids are a waste of time and short lived results because sooner or later you will pay the price.
> ...


My HIT lift partner is always whining "I wanna go back to heavy weights!" LOL But he is just kidding...he will never go back nor will I!


----------



## TheFreak1 (Apr 19, 2013)

-Deep sleep is crucial
-Eat intelligently (and no, more protein isn't bad for you lol)
-On the Juice or Off....doesn't matter. Roids are just nutrient partioners, you gotta keep a positive mindset for years to achieve your dream body. 
-Don't get stuck in mynusha, ugh im spelling that wrong. But I meant don't get complicated with your workouts early on. Control the eccentric, explode on the concentric. No bouncing. Look at guys who bounce 3-4 plates off their chest for 8 reps verses the guys who control 225-275 for 8-10 reps, the bouncers have dramatically less muscle mass in their pectorals.
-Get some motivation. A inspiration, someone to look up to.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 23, 2013)

-Get some motivation. A inspiration, someone to look up to.

Mike Menzer. HIT lifting! Very few people truly understand what real HIGH INTENSITY truly is: I love this training method. Mike Mentzer's HIT: Delts, Biceps & Triceps - Part II - YouTube


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2013)

Train hard, eat hard and sleep hard!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Its as simple as EAT AND EAT CLEAN, TRAIN AND TRAIN HARD. SLEEP AND SLEEP WELL. STAY CONSISTENT! AND BE AND MAINTAIN INTENSE WORKOUTS!


----------



## futureMrO (May 2, 2013)

for me its eat a lot, train hard and heavy, sleep a lot, supplement well and especially for me eat alot of carbs


----------



## Ted Shred (May 3, 2013)

Don't be worried about gaining a little fat at the same time.


----------

